# SKY - install multiple phone points?



## JMR (29 Jan 2009)

Due to get Sky installed next week with Sky+ in sitting room and 3 other standard multi room boxes throughout house
As these all need to connect to phone line, am I better off getting an electrician to install phone sockets in each room in a neat and tidy way as I have heard that SKY will just surface mount an extension cable and it could end up looking fairly rough just clipped onto skirting and around doors etc..


----------



## dinjoecurry (29 Jan 2009)

If SKY do it it will be fairly crude ie just clipped to skirting etc Could you have all the boxes in one location and use majic eyes to change chanels etc there are lots of posts on this subject which might give you some options to consider


----------



## colm (29 Jan 2009)

Yeah its best to get an electricain to do it. He may possibly find cables he can tap into. If you have an alarm installed maybe ask your alarm company first. Its possible your existing alarm cables may have spare cores that can be used.
I didn't think Sky would run these cables anyway. When I got mine installed they insisted it was in place already.


----------



## JMR (29 Jan 2009)

I had thought of the magic eye way of doing things....
Had an electrician out this morning to have a look at things. I need to get him to bring the main incoming Eircom cable to a phone point anyway so I reckon I might as well get him to stick in 3 more in the relevant rooms.
Have just moved in and don't like the idea of phone cables criss crossing all over the place, which I fear I might get if Sky install them!!

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Vinnie_cork (29 Jan 2009)

I have sky plus, when they arrived to install it they said I'd have to run cables from my office upstairs down into living room, i have seen this in other houses and it looks awful, so I said I'd get someone to do it neat and in the mean time have an extension cable running down stairs and into box so they could install it then and there. They did, and as they were driving out drive I unplugged it and its been unplugged since, over 15 months now, and I have never had problems with my Sky. As far as I see it they want you to use a phone line so you can hit the red button to pay for stupid compatitions. My sister have mulitply Sky boxes put into her house before christmas and she has done the same, despite them saying to her she needs a line plugged in constantly due to it being a muylti room option (they said something about neighbours chipping in for mulit room option and the phone line conection prevents this.) She unplugged it after they left, and low and behold.... It still works


----------



## JMR (29 Jan 2009)

hmmmm very interesting...
Maybe I will just get electrician to install main phone socket for telephone use and one other in sitting room for connection to Sky.
Then get Sky tech to run temporary phone extensions to playroom plus 2 bedrooms, then disconnect and roll up when he's gone????


----------



## colm (29 Jan 2009)

JMR said:


> Then get Sky tech to run temporary phone extensions to playroom plus 2 bedrooms, then disconnect and roll up when he's gone????


 
Wont work!!  Sky regularly ping the digibox to make sure its on the same line as your main box. If the phone line is disconnected they can charge you the full subscription for the package you are on


----------



## JMR (29 Jan 2009)

colm said:


> Wont work!! Sky regularly ping the digibox to make sure its on the same line as your main box. If the phone line is disconnected they can charge you the full subscription for the package you are on


 
Does this not contradict what Vinnie_cork said above?
I could have the main box connected to phone line but not any of the multi-room boxes once Sky installer is out the door, would this not work?


----------



## colm (29 Jan 2009)

JMR said:


> Does this not contradict what Vinnie_cork said above?
> I could have the main box connected to phone line but not any of the multi-room boxes once Sky installer is out the door, would this not work?


No !!Sky insists the multiroom boxs are connected to the phone line.
This is to ensure the box is at the same address. Otherwise people could chip in for the one account & get a full subscription for a fraction of the price..
Beware it could run a few months without them noticing but they would be entitled to charge you full price for times the phone wasn't connected


----------



## eeyore2502 (29 Jan 2009)

We got sky about 5 or 6 months ago and have never connected it to the phone line, sky said they would  do the phone connections but they were charging quite a bit for it.  Husband said he would do it himself, so they just connected long telephone line to check the boxes worked to get them started.  We have yet to put in the extension boxes and we still are able to use sky!  Once or twice it has come up with a message on the screen saying it needs to be connected but once you hit backup itcomes back on.


----------



## kitzer (30 Jan 2009)

Hi
   I got Sky+ installed in my house 2 days ago and I have no phone line at all coming into my house (We use mobile phones) Sky don't need a land line. It did cost €37.50 on top of the €50 installation charge for installer to put in sky manually rather than by telephone.My sky+ is working perfectly no problems at all and I don't have to worry that the kids are pressing the dreaded red button!

Kitzer


----------



## JMR (30 Jan 2009)

kitzer said:


> Hi
> I got Sky+ installed in my house 2 days ago and I have no phone line at all coming into my house (We use mobile phones) Sky don't need a land line. It did cost €37.50 on top of the €50 installation charge for installer to put in sky manually rather than by telephone.My sky+ is working perfectly no problems at all and I don't have to worry that the kids are pressing the dreaded red button!
> 
> Kitzer


 
Sky have told me that a land line is required for multiroom because of the reasons outlined above by Vinnie_cork.
Maybe it's not required if only one box is being installed?


----------



## colm (30 Jan 2009)

A single box can be installed without the need to connect to the phone line.
The reason multi room must have a phone line is very simple & has been outlined above. 
It seems some people are not been noticed when the phone line is disconnected.
But Sky are very clear about this. If there is no phone line they can charge you extra monthly subscriptions. How often they check the multi room boxes is unclear, but rest assured they do. I think its a very fair expectation on Sky's behalf to insist on knowing the box is at same address. If people have a land line already I dont see what the problem is. In most propertys a phone line can be run to any location very neatly. There are also adapters that allow you to send the phone line trough your mains sockets.


----------



## ASFKAP (19 Feb 2009)

I had Sky+ Multiroom installed nearly three years ago, in the main room there was a telephone point by the TV, the second room had none. When the installer turned up I told him I didn't want to run wires through the second room and planned to purchase one of these
[broken link removed]
to provide the phone point. No problem he said, I'll activate the box in the first room and then move it to the second room, just make sure you plug it in soon or they'll switch it off on you.
I never got round to buying those devices and Sky never 'switched off' the box.
Some time later I was having problems with my broadband, the guy on the help desk told me to unplug the Sky box from the line and see if the service improves (it didn't). I still haven't plugged that box back in and that was over two years ago.
If I switch off the box and switch it back on it tells me to plug it in to the phone line to ensure I get all the features (or similar) and then it just comes on.


----------



## colm (19 Feb 2009)

This has been covered earlier in the thread, Sky may never notice whether the box is connected or not. But beware its possible you could be liable for the difference in costs from the time it has been installed.


----------

